# Clipless shoes for big feet?



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Can we make a list of companies/models of shoes that are offered in larger sizes?

I've got an aging pair of Sidis but might want to try a different brand in the future.

What kinda clipless shoes does everyone else where that are available in larger sizes (48+)?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got Specialized and Shimano in size 49. Like em both fine.


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll join the question, anyone knows what companies do have size 51, 16-17 US? Using Powergrips for now...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

If they don't already stock it, these guys will make most any size shoe for a very slight upcharge.
BONT :: Cycling shoes, Custom made, Aerodynamic light weight cycling shoes


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shimano goes up to a 52 in their MO87G shoes. Zappos have them, or at least they did recently. Shimano goes up to 50 in a few other shoes. Lake typically goes up to a 50, they seem to be hard to find in the states though. I found some Exustar shoes on endless.com that came in a 50 and I think they might have had bigger sizes. Sidi sells their dominators in up to a 52, but they are pricey. Diadora makes some shoes that go up to 50. Other than that, I don't know of any other brands that sell big sizes 50+.

Shimano SH-M087G at Zappos.com

Shimano SH-M087G Mountain Shoe at Price Point

Nashbar - Welcome!


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

ShoeBacca also has the shimano M087G shoes up to 52 in narrow and wide.

Search SHOEBACCA.com FREE Shipping


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> ShoeBacca also has the shimano M087G shoes up to 52 in narrow and wide.
> 
> Search SHOEBACCA.com FREE Shipping


Now I have seen everything: 'Sasquatch' shilling for "Shoebacca"

Have you ever seen a bigfoot and a wookie in the same room together? 

I haven't been drinking, but it is early in the morning.

Actually, it looks to be a good resource for those of us blessed with oversized hooves :thumbsup:


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

Besides Sidi, I've seen Shimano, Northwave, Diadora
Here's a golden pair
Diadora X-Country Comp MTB Shoes 2010 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

I am a size 14 and wear size 49 SIDI and size 48 specialized. I would be a size 50 shimano.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*not just length and width, but...height.*

Does anyone know who makes cycling shoes in deep toe box and wide and extended length sizes? 
I have diabetic circulation issues and need shoes with deep toe boxes as well. Does anyone know who makes custom cycling shoes or...I know it would be too good to be true, but off the shelf deep toe box shoes?
If I find someone who does, rest assured I'll post up info immediately.Count on it.
Does anyone know where to get the (plates?) (inserts?) that are in the soles so that a shoemaker might possibly be able to fabricate them into a regular sole shoe?


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

FWIW the lbs told me that Scott shoes usually run wide. I wear a 13 wide and the Scott Trail size 48 have been great.


----------



## rockandroll322 (Jan 29, 2012)

Do these shoes hold up? Do you ever buy them from an REI/backcountry type place with a crazy return policy? I'm a size 16/17 and busted quite a few shoes.


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm on my second pair of Specy BG Comps in 49s.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Gaerne


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

If you need a wide shoe get a Sidi Mega. I wear a 14 EE normally and bought the Side Mega 50 and they're really comfortable, although not cheap. And they stopped making the cheap model ($185) so when mine wear out I'll have to throw down for the $250+ ones (the Dominator 5).


----------



## fatpig (Feb 20, 2012)

There are few great deals in this thread to actually find big shoes -many thanks!!


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

Throwing another pair into the mix....

I wear 13.5 to 14 sneakers. I grabbed a pair of Bontrager Race Mountains, size 49 and I'm quite happy with them. Also, not too bad on the wallet.

Bontrager: Race Mountain (Model #09152)


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

should have mentioned earlier that I have a foot amputation... so I only need one custom shoe... and a big regular shoe.
I forgot about that.
That's a 50% discount on a custom pair of shoes!!! :thumbsup:
...Now if I can get someone to sell me one shoe out of a pair for my prosthetic foot...(just got it today! Yaay! :thumbsup::thumbsup:,i'll be in business.
...After I learn how to walk again. HAHA! 
...but who needs to walk when you can ride bikes?
Double :thumbsup::thumbsup:.
So true. So bike.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to chime in. Sidi, Specialized, and Shimano. All three make wide sizes. I wear a size 11 (46), but I wear 3E-4E in tennis shoes so I know the problems.

None of the local store here have wides. I will say try Zappos.com first. Free return shipping and you can try the shoes on, really no risk. Next thing is usually the road version and the MTB version only differ by the treads on the bottom, so if you can try on a road version, it will give you a good idea. 

The shimanos weren't comfortable to me, but a guy I ride with loves them he has like size 14 
The Sidi's felt nice, but the arch was a little to high for me ( I have really flat feet) and I was nervous for a $300 pair of cleats.
I ended up getting Specialized pair and they work well for me.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Years ago, I came across a pair of Carnacs at my local shop. After blowing out several pairs of cheap to not so cheap Shimano, Specialized, and other shoes, I was very impressed by the Carnacs and used them for several years. Sadly, Carnac seems to have abandoned the clyde market so my next pair will be from Sidi.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to all who chimed in!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for putting this out there as I was struggling to figure out which shoes come in bigger sizes. I just ordered a pair of the SH-M087G in size 50 (U.S. 14), they look perfect and people seem to be pretty happy w/ them.


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

Jarlaxle said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for putting this out there as I was struggling to figure out which shoes come in bigger sizes. I just ordered a pair of the SH-M087G in size 50 (U.S. 14), they look perfect and people seem to be pretty happy w/ them.


Where did you buy from and what price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cphil (Sep 13, 2008)

*Shimano M086L sz 51 MTB shoes*



mikhalit said:


> I'll join the question, anyone knows what companies do have size 51, 16-17 US? Using Powergrips for now...


I have a brand NEW pair in the box for sale... $50 you pay shipping...

Oh, Shimano 087G to to 52 or Sidi Dominator 5's go to 52 as well.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

mces said:


> Where did you buy from and what price if you don't mind me asking?


Got them from speedgoat.com. Worked a combo deal on these + Shimano 647 pedals so shoes effectively cost $110, free shipping, no tax.


----------



## zjjason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Big Feet - Re-posted for 2014*

What are the latest trends for the sizes >13US/48EURO wide? How does the recent world of large shoes offerings compare to the Shimano MT0088?

zjjason


----------



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

zjjason said:


> What are the latest trends for the sizes >13US/48EURO wide? How does the recent world of large shoes offerings compare to the Shimano MT0088?
> 
> zjjason


I need new shoes also. My Northwaves size 49 are about done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csheakos (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm a 14 and have liked specializeds. I just got a pair of Rime Experts that fit really well. I think I got a 48, maybe 49. I can check at home if you need.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I got spec rime elites and they kill my feet. Feet go numb and pinky toes hurt. Are ok for mtb group rides but races and long gravel grinds they suck.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Lake shoes go up to size 50 and their wides are really wide. Most wide cycling shoes are still too snug but I wear the Lake MX237 regular width and they are perfect on my feet. I have a pair of Lake road shoes that are wides and they are too wide. Just for a little perspective...I also have a pair of Giro shoes in high volume and they are snug, the Lake regular is actually slightly wider than the Giro wide.


----------



## FTLBike (Aug 7, 2017)

I just got a pair of Bontrager Foray's in 48 wide. I wear a 14 EE boot myself and I do like these new shoes. My only complaint about them is that they use the BOA lacing system. 
The Foray line has both normal and wide sizes up to 48, and it is a larger 48 than most I have used.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking for big shoes again as well. Shimano quite making a 51 in the XC50N, really liked those shoes. The MO89s also come in sizes up to 52 but the rubber soles get destroyed out here in KC. I wear a size 15 in nike's but Lake's 50 is just a hair too short. Shimano 51 works well for me. I'm not sure if I'll try the new Shimano ME3's as they go up to 52 or go back to a Sidi Dominator but I've had bad luck in the past with those. Anything else you guys know of in 51 for a 15+ foot.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Bont custom shoes?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

They do come in size 50...maybe since they are heat customizable you can get the fit you need without going full custom? Here's a chart of sizing...

Bont Support :: Size Chart


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

This thread is relevant to my interests. My Shimano CT70s are a EU 48/US 12.3 and they're ok but I get numb on longer rides and I think I need a bigger shoe. I bought a pair of Five10s in US 13 and they feel even smaller than the Shimano so they're going to go back.

I normally wear a US 13, what are folks with that size wearing that won't break the bank? What shoe makers are putting out shoes that are true to size, because Five10 definitely isn't...


----------



## sjkexperience (Jun 12, 2016)

I can't imagine better fitting shoes than SIDI. I have two pair of 49s one regular width with orthotics and a narrow pair that are stock. They are both over 15 years old and I don't baby them. My only complaint would be that the soles can be slippery on certain surfaces and driving. 

They were expensive but still a bargain considering the longevity, fit and performance.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a pair of Dominator 5's that lasted about 2 years before the toe started to separate form the sole. Even tried to get a cobbler to fix them but said it wasn't possible. Not a great experience with Sidi for me.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the Sidi Dominators and also the Shimano M086.
The Sidi fit like a glove and are much stiffer sole for efficiency, but are downright dangerous to walk in. You have to accept that you need to walk through the middle of the river/ streams you encounter. No rock scrambling, no log crossings, as those soles are framing hard plastic.
The Shimano soles are much better if you need to hike at all, or cross streams, etc.
Both decent shoes, and not a lot of options for size 50+


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am looking for a size 51 or 52 mtn shoe. I have a pair of size 51 shimanos for my road shoes, but I am having a hard time finding something for Mountain.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been wearing a pair of the newer 2017 Shimano MO89 shoes in a 51. They are holding up well after a few months. I've had problems previously with their soles cutting but these are doing ok. I got a wide, seems pretty narrow even for a wide.


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm currently rocking my Dominators 5's. I had a pair of the Shimano MO87s and then saw some sidis on sale and i had the extra coin so I decided to try them. The sidis fit larger and i can actually wear 2 pair of socks in the winter without cutting off circulation in my feet. I end up hike-a-biking a good amount and the soles are more slippery on rocks, trees, hopping fences etc. But the fit is some much better I'm willing to risk it. I'm even going to try to take my shimanos to a cobbler to see if they can stretch them out more. Also since I walk in the Sidis so much the heel tread is wearing much more than the rest of the shoe.
I wear a 52 so i don't have much choice. I just wish someone would make a winter boot in that size.


----------

